# New Project: Motorcycle Conversion w/Club Car Motor



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay, the motorcycle frame is in the garage and I am starting to dry fit the electric motor. After some quick measurements, I determined that I need to maximize space in the frame for the batteries, so I tried placing the motor in the space formerly occupied by the original mc battery and tray. It went in after a bit of knocking and bending a couple of tabs out of the way. The motor just fits in between the frame members and the spline juts out a bit too far to properly align with the chain guard. I can see now that if I go this route either I must run the chain outside of the original travel path (which would take less engineering to do) or end up having to make and mount a jackshaft to couple the motor to the travel path of the chain drive. It's something I can live with and in fact may be to my advantage in that it is an opportunity to gear up what I admit is an underpowered motor. I've attached some pics of the dry fit for your amusement.


----------



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

UPDATE: I'm having second thoughts about the jackshaft idea and in fact I am now tinking of buying a Club Car rear end and turning the Suz into a trike!  In the meantime, I've obtained a Marinco Guest 30 amp 3 bank deep cycle battery charger from eBay. I laid it down onto the upper frame members, just below the spot where the tank used to set, and it looks as if it was meant to be there lol! I can't think of a better position to mount it for ease of use and ease of wiring. It was larger and heavier than I expected, weighing in at 24 lbs., but that makes sense, as it _is_ designed for marine duty and has to be tough. I rather like the flat black industrial look about it, as I was already intent on painting the entire bike flat black anyways. Going for a stealthmobile look. Before you know it, this project will end up looking like a batcycle or something...


----------

